# Welcher LINUX-Profi hat mal kurz Zeit?



## Slizzzer (23. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Ich wende mich jetzt an dieses Forum, weil ich mittlerweile vollkommen konfus bin!

Ich stricke immer noch an einem File- und Mailserver rum, allerdings tauchen immer wieder Probleme auf.

Vor lauter Man-Pages und Tutorials sehe ich meinen Schreibtisch nicht mehr!

Ich habe mal alles relevante zusammengeschrieben und würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand von Euch mal Zeit nehmen würde diese Sachen zu analysieren. Bitte nur jemand, der behaupten kann einen Server komplett und Zickenfrei zum Laufen gebracht zu haben!
Es geht mir im Moment "nur" um den SAMBA-Server. Mit der Domänenanmeldung klappt das nicht! Unter NT sehe ich wenigstens den Server in der Netzwerkumgebung und kann mich einloggen. Unter 2000 sehe ich den Server, kann mich aber nicht einloggen. Ausserdem scheint mir das Netzwerk extrem langsam?!
Na ja, egal. Wenn jemand so nett wäre kann er ja hier reinposten, oder mir ne Mail schicken, dann kann ich die Zusammenstellung rüberschicken.

DANKE!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (13. April 2003)

Hi

Im bezug Mailserver mit Fetchmail kann ich dir vielleicht helfen. Ich habe mir selber vor kurzem einen Mailserver mit Fetchmail und POP3-Zugriff eingerichtet. Wenn du Fragen dazuhast. Post einfach hier dran. Kann aber ein Weilchen dauern, da ich die ganze nächste Woche in Paris bin.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

Servus!

Soweit ich weis, kannst du dich bei nem Saba Server nur einloggen, wenn das Konto, mitdem du dich an deinem Lokalen System anmeldest auch auf dem Server vorhanden ist ...

Also wenn du auf dem W2K PC:

USER:USERXXL
PWD:XXLUSER

hast musst du auch auf dem Linux PC nen USER

USER:USERXXL
PWD:XXLUSER

anlegen...

der dann auch noch Sambaberechtigungen haben muss...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. April 2003)

Wenn du den Server als PDC (Primary Domain Controller) einsetzen willst:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7525.html
http://hr.uoregon.edu/davidrl/samba/samba-pdc.html#pdc

Grundsätzliches:
Password encryption (encrypt passwords) auf "yes" setzen. In den Samba-Sources gibt es auch eine Datei zum hinzufügen des richtigen Registry-Schlüssels um es unter WinNT, Win2k etc. zu benutzen.
Außerdem darfst du die Maschinen-Accounts nicht vergessen und die Benutzer müssen auch in der smbpasswd vorhanden sein (siehste aber in meinem Tut).

Ich kann von mir behaupten einen Server zum Laufen gebracht zu haben. Vertrau mir!


----------

